
Hiding journal names from your publication list is a great idea - newyorklenny
https://www.protocols.io/g/protocolsio/news/hiding-journal-names-from-your-publication-list-is
======
newyorklenny
The idea is to focus more on the science and less on where it is published, in
assessing the quality of the work. Everyone agrees that judging researchers by
the journal (impact factor) where they publish is terrible. But this specific
proposal by Michael Eisen to strip journal titles from the scientists'
publication lists has been controversial.

Good discussions on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/LynnSosnoskie/status/674686544955891713](https://twitter.com/LynnSosnoskie/status/674686544955891713)
and
[https://twitter.com/lteytelman/status/674681954223067136](https://twitter.com/lteytelman/status/674681954223067136)

